# New Diet! :)



## Ginge...:) (May 7, 2010)

I've recently piled on the pounds, well...about 10 of them! purely through happiness, bad diet and no excersise. I have been with my boyfriend for a year now and in the last six months, since he passed his driving test its been takeaways and fast food and no walking!!! He never gains weight so it isn't an issue for him ofc, but for me...having IBS its caused problems. I decided this week to turn over a new leaf and begin to eat healthily! For the first time in years im eating breakfast on weekdays, snacking on fruit and healthy snacks and cutting out caffeine!!It's day four of my diet and im feeling great...Waking up early all bright and bubbly and getting out of bed with a smile The only issue i've had is with my stomach! You'd think eating a chicken wrap and banana instead of a kebab and chocolate bar would make my stomach happy but bizarrely, its went the other way and for the first time in months ive been having a bad stomach :SI think its beginning to settle down now...i was just wandering if anyone else has done this?! if its normal or not for your stomach to have to prepare itself for a change....even a good one :S Either way, the diet is sticking!!!! Hopefully my tummy will just get used to it. Ive had no bother today, but tuesday and wednesday were BADDDD


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey Ginge,Its probably the change in diet that's doing it for you. An increase in fibre can do that to a lot of people. They generally recommend if you are increasing fibre in your diet that you do it GRADUALLY! Instead of changing everything at once, perhaps try having wholemeal bread for your sandwiches for 4-5 days and after that start adding more fruit and veg in until you're eating a high fibre healthy diet. Some people can't handle too much fibre so assess your personal reaction to it. Keeping a diary of what you're eating might help. I know personally for me 2 slices of wholemeal might be ok but having brown rice for my tea that night would be too much. Good luck with the new diet though, hope your tummy adjusts quickly to the new diet!


----------

